# Dv 400: l'écran est jaune!!?!!



## goussdail (7 Janvier 2004)

Je viens de profiter pour Noêl de Dv 400 (99),initialement sous 9,0 &amp; maintenant sous 9.2. 
De temps en temps , l'écran "jaunit". J'ai lus tts le forums iMac &amp; les mes concernent les écrans , je n'est trouvé q'une réponse "Tape sur l'écran" pour voir  si l'image tremble. Il y a t'il donc pas une autre soluce?:
Ca m'embète de faire de la "mécanique de précision".
Merçi
Le pb est survenut depuis env 1 an 0,5

Mise à jour faite ce jour( Carbonlib et gestion création)


----------



## JPTK (7 Janvier 2004)

Y a pas grand monde alors je te réponds avec mes modestes moyens... comme tu t'en doutes tu as probablement un pb de carte graphique ou alors d'écran. Dans ce cas je ne vois trop ce que tu pourrais faire si ce n'est de le faire réparer... mais vu le prix de la réparation, je ne pense pas que ça vaille le coup...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le mieux est de faire comme si de rien n'était en espérant que la pièce incriminée ne lâche pas totalement.


----------



## Luc G (7 Janvier 2004)

Il y a une toute petite chance que ce puisse être un simple faux contact au niveau d'un des fils vidéo, ce qui rend pas forcément la chose plus simple à réparer


----------



## goussdail (7 Janvier 2004)

Thanks,
 demain grace au forum, j'ouvre la bête. maintenant que j'ai put "choper" le mod-op d'ouverture et je testerai les connexions.
  Sous le soleil ya le SUD.


----------

